# Volvo Engine Detail



## jeff t (Apr 26, 2007)

Started detailing the engine bay today getting ready for the shows.
303 on all the black and R222 on paint work. 1992 460 gle.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Very nice, I'm quite impressed by that...:thumb:

What did you use on the alloy (unpolished bits)


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Loving that...Stunning job......


----------



## jeff t (Apr 26, 2007)

DampDog said:


> Very nice, I'm quite impressed by that...:thumb:
> 
> What did you use on the alloy (unpolished bits)


Megs NXT metal polish :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness, is that a new one, I need a drink and review my strategy.

John.....


----------



## jeff t (Apr 26, 2007)

Titanium Htail said:


> Oh my goodness, is that a new one, I need a drink and review my strategy.
> 
> John.....


Thanks, its a 1992 460 gle.


----------



## jeff t (Apr 26, 2007)

Moved to underside next.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

'ere Jeff; Some bugger has nicked one of your cylinders!!



I wish my engine bay looked that clean 

Top work young man:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

your motor looks cracking


----------

